# Pitts & Spitts



## SparkyLB (Jun 2, 2018)

Looking into getting the Pitts & Spitts Maverick 850.  Problem is, I had a question about shipping.  It says "free shipping" LTL (whatever that means) on their site, but when I call, I get voicemail.  It's not that I don't want to leave a message, but like other things in life, if they don't pick up the phone for sales, what would happen if I had to have an issue resolved? 

Anyone know what "free shipping LTL" means, and furthermore, anyone have any experience with the Pitts & Spitts Maverick 850? 

Beforehand I was considering the Rec Tec 590 or maybe a 680, but I like to support American products whenever I can.


----------



## ross77 (Jun 2, 2018)

LTL is "less than truckload" shipping.  Meaning it will be shipped via a semi to your door.

I have a local Pitts & Spitts dealer in my area who I buy Lumberjack pellets from.  I bought a RecTec 680 2 years ago.  The Pitts & Spitts was more than I wanted to spend but it's definitely a nice unit.  

The 680 is discontinued and has been replaced by the Bull.


----------



## SparkyLB (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for that, Mopper.  I realize that it's probably a mom and pop store, and I'm fine with that, but my inability to reach a human being is worrisome.  I'd like to know if they have one in stock, for starters, ship time, etc.


----------



## SparkyLB (Jun 4, 2018)

I was able to get a person on the phone today around 1pm local their local time.  Got some questions answered.  Lead time for an 850 is about a month I'm told.  Shipping is free.  Probably going to pull the trigger down the line sometime. 

Thanks for the information, all!


----------



## SparkyLB (Jun 16, 2018)

Pulled the trigger with the wife's consent a few days ago.  I bought the Maverick 850.  Ryan from customer service tells me it's got a lead-time of 3-4 weeks; which should drop it at my door between July 6th and July 13th.

I'm very excited.  I didn't opt for any add-on's.  The two most popular are the trap door for direct sear above the firebox, and the "all stainless" version.  I'll use my Visions grill for searing/steaks.  That unit reaches damn near 1,000 degrees with the dampers open.  As for the all stainless, sure it would be nice, but it brings a $1,750 unit to more than 3K.  No thanks.  Meat probes and PID built into a 1/4" thick barrel is good enough for me.  I happen to work at a nuclear facility, and we have some pretty space-age insulation means on hand.  The insulation shop can take some material and sew it into a cover that will survive an atom bomb, and last forever.

I'm stoked.  I'll make some videos and snap some pics for your pic-hungry folks out there.

Life is good right now.  :)


----------



## ross77 (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice. In curious to see one in action. Haven’t heard much about them.


----------



## SparkyLB (Jun 19, 2018)

whoops. . sorry, double post.


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 2, 2018)

Latest update, "the steel is cut."  Mid-July.  Stoked.  :)


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 13, 2018)

July 13.  I am a petulant child.  I grow impatient.  I'm ready to go to Sonny's barbecue and get a pulled pork sandwich just in spite of Pitts & Spitts.  J/K.  I continue to wait.  But I grow weary.  :)  LOL


----------



## midderchaw (Jul 13, 2018)

Can't wait to see this thing!  I'm sure the waiting is a pain, but man that que is gonna be sweet!


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 13, 2018)

midderchaw said:


> Can't wait to see this thing!  I'm sure the waiting is a pain, but man that que is gonna be sweet!



I'm counting on it.  (Being sweet, that is).  Yes, the waiting is the hardest part.  Every day you see one more card. . .. . :)


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 22, 2018)

This is NOT a diss on Pitts & Spitts in any way, but was told 3 to 4 weeks, and we're sitting a bit after 5.  No big deal. . . In my last email, he said that he wasn't able to get it onto an LTL line Fri. the 20th, but we're scheduled for shipment on Monday the 23rd.  If I told you I'm patient and could wait as long as it took, I'd be lying through my teeth!!!!!!

Make it stop!!!!!!!


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 23, 2018)

OK.  Got a tracking number today.  It's on the dock at Houston.  Should have it by Wednesday or Thursday.  I have renewed optimism.  :)


----------



## SparkyLB (Jul 24, 2018)

In Orlando, that's 2.5 hrs away!  It left yesterday at about 4:40pm.  Am I being too excited?  OK.  I'm gonna sit on my hands.  

Nope, that didn't work.  

Was that the phone?  Nope.  I'll wait.  I'M WAITING!!  LOL


----------



## TonyBones (Jul 25, 2018)

Come on Sparky! We're waiting on the picture update! :)


----------



## Ishi (Jul 25, 2018)

Sparky I bet you had a hard time waiting for Christmas :D
I like your excitement as you wait for the arrival. I’ll be waiting for the pics and the food.


----------



## Winmod94 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey Sparky, new to this site and saw your post so joined to chime in.
Been looking for a pellet smoker myself and almost bought a GMG but  after I got to check out the Maverick 850 before purchasing I had to go with it over the other brands. 
Going on week 3 now and jonesing to get it. 
It’s a very built pellet smoker.


----------



## ranchostarvo (Aug 5, 2018)

Sparky Did you get the smoker?  I have an 850 as well.   Let me know if you have any questions.  I actually bought one of the first pellets P&S every made when they were playing around with turning some of their stick burners to pellet smokers.  Ryan is their owner too, great guy, really turned around that shop.


----------



## SparkyLB (Aug 9, 2018)

Sorry folks.  Yes, I got the smoker Friday the 27th.  I had to go away to Michigan for a week the day after.  When I returned, I made a smoked butt.  It was outstanding.  My wife and I have been eating it since the 5th.  Sorry no pics yet, but I'll take care of that shortly.  Everything you might have heard about this grill is true.  It's built like a B52 bomber carrying 4 tanks in its belly.

Winmod94, you're gonna love it. Didn't stray from 225F for about 9 hours. 

Speaking of belly, in 5 days I'll be rinsing off, then rack drying my first shot at bacon.

There will be pics of that, too.


----------



## Winmod94 (Aug 9, 2018)

Got mine last Thursday and done four cooks on it.
I also have the trap door pan and going to break that in tomorrow evening.


----------



## SparkyLB (Aug 10, 2018)

How do you like it, Winmod?


----------



## yohai (Aug 21, 2018)

S
 SparkyLB
 any updates on the grill? insights? pictures? :)


----------



## RoadRunner18 (Mar 21, 2021)

I have a Pitts and Spitts Maverick 2000.  The PID controller is spot on.  It takes a while for this big pit to heat up, but it holds the heat very well.  When I check ambient temperature against set temperature, I am usually spot on, but no more than 1 or 2 degrees difference.  If you live in a cold-weather climate you may need the insulated jacket they sell, or a welders blanket (I needed it here in NJ to reach the higher temperatures).  Everything said about the build is true - it's built like a tank.  When I ordered in August 2020, I was told it would take about 4-6 weeks to receive it.  That certainly was not the case and I took delivery on December 15th, but it was well worth the wait.  
My cooker has 3 racks.  I found that the bottom rack (the largest) also fits in the middle rack position, and the middle rack fits in the top rack position with no interference with the roll top door.  So I am purchasing their new Bottom rack Modular Grating System and increasing my cooking capacity from 2000 to 2337.   I also have the trap door drip pan for searing, larger caster wheels and the WIFI that works very well.  

I also have a Traeger Timberline 1300 which has served me well for the past few years.  But when comparing the builds between the two - well, there is no comparison and the Traeger feels like a lightweight.  The Traeger has not been relegated to Tailgate Duty.

I find I am using my Maverick 2000 3 or 4 times a week now, and since taking delivery I have cooked Pork Butts, Pork Loin, Steaks, Boneless Prime Rib Roasts, chicken, Lobster Tails and of course, Baby Back and St Louis Style Spare Ribs, and Beef Short Ribs, and everything has had a nice smoke to it.  While most pellet cookers provide good smoke up to 225 degrees, I am finding I am getting good smoke flavor to just about 300 degrees on the  Pitts and Spitts Pellet cooker.   I  am very happy with My Maverick 2000 and I highly recommend a Pitts and Spitts Maverick Pellet Cookers to anyone interested.


----------

